# Update To "In The Groves"...Video Of Our Trip



## DC Honeybees (Mar 9, 2011)

Jerry (Matt1954) was kind enough to let me tag along with him on his trip to move his hives. The video diary of our four-day trip is located here:

http://dchoneybees.blogspot.com/2013/01/our-pollination-trip-to-florida-video.html


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for making the video available. We have a forecast high of -2F on Monday. Warm bee-work, even testy bee-work, looks good to me. Although I wonder if your buddy might need some better screens.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Very cool thanks for sharing. I plan on making my first trip to the groves this year too. I'm a little bit nervous.


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

John, this was my first trip into the groves as well. And many times, experience is the teacher. I can say I learned an awful lot on this trip of things I should and should not do.


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey Matt, where's your chain binders to hold that tractor to the trailer? You guys are a lot braver than me.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

I see so many things in that video that are wrong.......I don't even know where to begin. Lack of smoke... tarp....daylight moving with warm temps....no running vehicle keeping vibration on loaded bees while unloading........screening while flying.....breaking apart boxes before moving<-----Thats just a start


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Not trying to pick on you Matt but this could be a way to teach others lacking experience what not to do.


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

Shannon, thanks for your comments. As you know, things happen unexpectedly. We were using smoke, we did have tarps, and some of the hives did come apart when we hit one of the trees going into the orchard. Life is an imperfect world.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

The bloom you showed is just a shock bloom the bees wont do anything with it ,you are going to want to feed your bees at least thru the first part of Feb. Also you are going in a little early ,make sure with the caretaker that they are done spraying for greening, if they are spraying by air it could do some damage to the hives.


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks Trevor. All of the colonies that are active had two full deeps with significant amounts of capped honey that will get them through the next few weeks. We have already addressed the spraying and are good to go.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Beeslave said:


> Not trying to pick on you Matt but this could be a way to teach others lacking experience what not to do.


Life is a learning experience and everyone starts where and when they start. I know what you mean Beeslave I wondered why screening was bothered with considering how the strapping opened the hives and the covers didn't stay in place. But, I bet DC learned something and hopefully will improve.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

matt1954 said:


> Shannon, thanks for your comments. As you know, things happen unexpectedly. We were using smoke, we did have tarps, and some of the hives did come apart when we hit one of the trees going into the orchard. Life is an imperfect world.


What did you do when you stopped for fuel along the road South? Did you stop at the AG Station on the way into FL? Did you stop at any Weigh Stations on Rt 95?


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Mark, when we went down in October we did stop at the AG Station and had our paperwork from Florida in advance. It was a straight shot down 95. No stops at weigh stations on 95.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Stops for fuel? Lose many bees?


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

We of course stopped for fuel and it was very cold out at that time so I did not lose many bees. Once we arrived at destination in Florida the bees became very active. I noticed some swarming almost immediately upon arrival, so I guess I should say that we did lose a few bees.


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Matt, OMG, didn't know you really lost the tractor on the way back home. Feel bad for you guys. Maybe you can buy a skid steer with the insurance money.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Lost the tractor? Where did you read that?


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

See, In the Orange Groves post, 1/17/2013


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Is that a different Thread?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?277444-In-the-Orange-Groves


----------



## VolunteerK9 (Aug 19, 2011)

Really enjoyed the video and this thread...thanks


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Matt, thanks for posting your trip and the video, I think we all learn from seeing things first hand.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm not a pro and this is only what I understand from trying to educate myself.
Trevor may be able to explain correctly if I'm wrong.

The first early bloom is expected to be lost.
All grove owners try to get groves sprayed very well right before the major nectar producing bloom.
The problem is how "before" the bloom is determined. The grove owner next door may spray a week after the grove you are in is sprayed. They then spray as soon as the bloom is done. I think the goal is to have trees go the shortest amount of time between treatments and it is illegal to spray during the bloom.

My impression is that greening disease is a huge threat and they would spray as often they could.
I think I've seen groves being sprayed year round but I can't tell you with what.


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes, about a mile from home on the way back we hit an ice patch here in Virginia. It was about 1:30 a.m. Law Enforcement responded and decided it was not an accident, therefore, no ticket. This is my first year in the groves, but not in pollination. It took us a year to locate a grower who would take us and about that time to find a place to stage the colonies and allow them to build up on the pepper flow prior to moving them in. It does appear the Kubota is a total loss and the adjuster is going through the motions to take care of replacement. I appreciate the comments of everyone, and for those whose expectations I did not meet, well, I will just have to try harder next year. :---) Wishing you all the best, 

Jerry


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

PS, DC Honeybees posted the video. I am not good at those highly technical things which is why my son kicks by ****** at video games. Jeff does a great job with the videos and such.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

'Summary: Let's not demonize this important resource to our farmers and our own hobby. How commercial beekeepers manage their bees may not gel with everyone's view of long term sustainability, but you would be hard-pressed to find a group of folks more passionate about the health and well-being of the honeybee' 

DC - thanks for this summary - it was well said and really hits the nail on the head. It was enjoyable to watch your "transformation in understanding". Until you've done a trip front to back, hours of getting ready, hours to load, 15 hours on the road and then after being up for 24 or so hours, hours unloading - all the time worrying about your bees, it's hard to appreciate what goes on. Everyone should get to do this once! I hope you share this with your other DC beekeepers and perhaps you could forward it to NYC beekeepers as well, thanks for sharing it here!


----------



## toad (Jun 18, 2009)

Im with you beeslave!!! Good thing those beesuits were handy!! I've only had bees that mad when I dropped a pallet.


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

I must say the DOT folks must a been a naping the day you went south!
I don't think the straps used to hold the tractor in place on the trailer would have passed there inspection.


----------

